

Wikipedia in 2001 - mudge
http://web.archive.org/web/20010517002121/www.wikipedia.com/

======
Alex3917
I remember before February 2002 there wasn't even really a history feature, so
you had to save all your edits to a text file in case someone vandalized it.
The site has sure come a long way since then.

~~~
dangph
I can see a "View other revisions" link at the bottom of the page.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20010517002121/http://www.wikiped...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010517002121/http://www.wikipedia.com/wiki.cgi?action=history&id=HomePage)

